# SlingLink Turbo W1 | Will not connect to VIP722 & VIP222 Receivers



## RJdished

_
We recently had Dish Network installed.

Since our phone line is on VOIP, the retailer sent along a SlinkLink Turbo HomePlug-To-Ethernet Adapter W1, in order to connect the 2 Dish Receivers - both Ethernet compatible via Broadband.

The receivers are:

VIP722
VIP222

I connected up the Ethernet cable to the SlingLink and the router (Linksys WRT310N) and plugged it in. Solid light showing Network Connection.

I then try to 'connect' the receivers, but end up with 'No Connection' Error - All the numbers, IP address, Subnet etc are all 0.0.0.0.

Is there any other setup I need to take care of, which I may be missing.

~ R J_


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Easy things to check:

The SlingLink adapter must be plugged directly into a wall outlet, not a power strip.

Similarly, the Dish receivers must be connected directly to a wall outlet, not a power strip.

Additionally, I have had issues using the newer SlingLink Turbo adapters reliably with the built-in HomePlug in the Dish receivers. Newer SlingLink is supposed to be backwards compatible, but does not appear to be from my experience.

I actually had to acquire some older SlingLink non-Turbo adapters to get mine working.


----------



## RJdished

Stewart Vernon said:


> Easy things to check:
> 
> The SlingLink adapter must be plugged directly into a wall outlet, not a power strip.
> 
> Similarly, the Dish receivers must be connected directly to a wall outlet, not a power strip.
> 
> Additionally, I have had issues using the newer SlingLink Turbo adapters reliably with the built-in HomePlug in the Dish receivers. Newer SlingLink is supposed to be backwards compatible, but does not appear to be from my experience.
> 
> I actually had to acquire some older SlingLink non-Turbo adapters to get mine working.


_The SlingLink was given free, so I don't really mind swapping it out with a new 'working' paid unit.

Which would be the 'best' make/model to use for my set up?_


----------



## Stewart Vernon

In my case, the newer SL150 model seemed to produce spotty results. I've had the best results with an older SL100-140. There are other manufacturers than Sling for HomePlug as well. If you do make a purchase, I recommend buying from a place where you can return them if you find they do not work.

Ultimately, you can always buy enough adapters to put a HomePlug adapter at each receiver, and then connect ethernet from the receiver to that adapter instead of using the built-in... but if you (like me) are trying to get buy with purchasing the least amount of hardware, then you will want to just get by with one at the router.


----------



## krholmberg

Is it really necessary to plug all your receivers and the Slinglink directly into wall outlets? If so, that is crazy. Who in their right mind won't protect their DVR and connected equipment from power fluctuations? I have a power conditioner with voltage regulation and a UPS for each of my ViP722s. Aside from frying your equipment, one dip in power and your hard drive could be wiped clean. I wouldn't dare expose them to damage. I just got a Slinglink W1 from Amazon tonight (the same one that is on the Dish website). I plugged it into my power conditioner. The ethernet cable was connected between it and my router... and the router is also plugged into the power conditioner, too. Just as the OP noted, no dice. Very disappointing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

krholmberg said:


> Is it really necessary to plug all your receivers and the Slinglink directly into wall outlets? If so, that is crazy. Who in their right mind won't protect their DVR and connected equipment from power fluctuations? I have a power conditioner with voltage regulation and a UPS for each of my ViP722s. Aside from frying your equipment, one dip in power and your hard drive could be wiped clean. I wouldn't dare expose them to damage. I just got a Slinglink W1 from Amazon tonight (the same one that is on the Dish website). I plugged it into my power conditioner. The ethernet cable was connected between it and my router... and the router is also plugged into the power conditioner, too. Just as the OP noted, no dice. Very disappointing.


There are supposed to be some UPS or power strips out there that do condition the line but also permit Ethernet-over-power to transmit. I have not actually seen or tried any of them, though, but I know I have heard of them.

I had posted that I thought the Ethernet-power-adapters had some sort of power protection, but I could never find any proof of where I remembered reading it.

I understand the desire to protect your equipment... so it is basically a trade-off of whether to protect your equipment OR use a convenient method of internet connectivity.


----------



## SDWC

I use the Netgear powerline adapter shown in the link below. It was purchased at Fry's. From day 1 it has worked great, no issues.

http://www.frys.com/product/5805163


----------



## dlt

I got my Sling Link last week, it does work with one of my recievers pretty good at times, but not the other at all. Called DISH, they gave me a whole list of reasons, like if you have a dimmer switch for your lights, it will interfere, power strips,(which I do not have it connected to)and other issues. Does anyone have the wifi connectors? Is it better then SlingLink? I am not really crazy about this so called BlockBuster anyways, but maybee it will improve so I am hoping to fix the broadband connection.


----------



## pacoman2011

you can have disk network to give you a Wanda3100 wirless adapter for your receiver it work for me when the sling link didn't


----------

